# Beer and Bacon Jam Recipe....



## kleenex (Aug 24, 2013)

Beer and Bacon Jam - The Beeroness


----------



## Hoot (Aug 24, 2013)

When I read the title, I thought ....Oh, HE *double toothpicks* NO!
But after reading about it, it don't sound half bad. Might have to look into this.
Thanks!


----------



## Oldvine (Aug 24, 2013)

It sounds intriguing me.  I might look into it also.


----------



## Somebunny (Aug 26, 2013)

I think this sounds yummy!  I made an onion Jam tonight....very tasty, so why not Bacon???


----------

